# Recommend me a game



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't care what console or game, just recommend me one


----------



## E1ite007 (Nov 23, 2020)

Tony Hawk's: Pro Skater Underground.


----------



## Chary (Nov 23, 2020)

Little Busters.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Nov 23, 2020)

Final Fantasy 9


----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 23, 2020)

Super Mario 64

A Hat in Time

Bioshock

Half Life/Black Mesa

Zelda: Ocarina of Time

Kirby Squeak Squad

Resident Evil 4

Pokemon Black/White

Bayonetta

Persona 4

Kingdom Hearts

The Secret of Monkey Island




I mean uh... Gex 3


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Nov 23, 2020)

Portal 1, Portal 2, Chrono Trigger, Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, almost all Pokemon.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Nov 23, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Super Mario 64
> Persona 4



And P3 too


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)

MaxToTheMax said:


> And P3 too


Do I even have to finish Persona 3 to this point?
I have been waiting to play Persona 4 and Persona 3 is getting boring :/
(For context, I'm using PSP version, which, yeah)




Mr. Looigi said:


> Super Mario 64
> 
> Resident Evil 4


Never played a Resident Evil before tbh


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Nov 23, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Do I even have to finish Persona 3 to this point?
> I have been waiting to play Persona 4 and Persona 3 is getting boring :/



There are minor connections from P3 to P4 but it has little to no impact on the P4 story. If you wanna play the Labyrinth games on 3DS, then play both and P5



Lang_Kasempo said:


> (For context, I'm using PSP version, which, yeah)


That's where you fricked up. P3FES on PCSX2 with an upres is the best way to experience the story, IMO. I think P4G on Vita/PC is a better game, but I like P3 more because the story hits closer to home personally.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)

MaxToTheMax said:


> There are minor connections from P3 to P4 but it has little to no impact on the P4 story.
> 
> 
> That's where you fricked up. P3FES on PCSX2 with an upres is the best way to experience the story, IMO. I think P4G on Vita/PC is a better game, but I like P3 more because the story hits closer to home personally.


My gf bought me Persona 4 some time ago, and I wanted to play it since then so, probably gonna skip Persona 3 for now and go directly to Persona 4 haha



Chary said:


> Little Busters.


Ehhh...




Really?


----------



## Chary (Nov 23, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Really


Yes? A well written visual novel, solid characters, great story.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)

Chary said:


> Yes? A well written visual novel, solid characters, great story.


Huh, I'm gonna trust you...


----------



## Nix_Lon (Nov 23, 2020)

[Insert Megaten title here]


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Nov 23, 2020)

Nix_Lon said:


> [Insert Megaten title here]


This tread will become a SMG and Atlas thread eventually


----------



## jimbo13 (Nov 23, 2020)

For the King.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 23, 2020)

all xenoblade games
Persona3,4,5


----------



## guisadop (Nov 23, 2020)

Summer Memories.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)

guisadop said:


> Summer Memories.


....



I......


----------



## Nix_Lon (Nov 23, 2020)

Either go with:

The *Metal Gear Solid* *trilogy (MGS1/MGS2/MGS3) *for a game focused in the story at a cost of very dated gameplay. (Glaring issues won't arise when you own a PS2/PS3 controller)
*God Hand (PS2) *for a stupidly fun challenging beat-em up game. Crapcom, God Hand ports when?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 23, 2020)

<----------    The whole Series.


EDIT: I should not have remove the Resident Evil Avatar Picture....Hehehe...


----------



## guisadop (Nov 23, 2020)

Now for a more serious recommendation, though you have to be pretty open-minded about it. If you like survival/crafting and base-building, try Metal Gear Survive. Yes, it's always-online and that is a pain in the behind, but gameplay-wise it's identical to MGSV and it feels pretty good to shoot zombies with your fire arrows 
It didn't need to carry the name Metal Gear, though - maybe if it didn't there could be a chance for it to get a proper sequel. I seriously fell in love with it, as far as I know it's pretty unique, mixing base-defense/building, survival/crafting and third person shooter/stealth-ish all in one game. Took me 15-20 hours to beat.


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 23, 2020)

Go for a PSX classic:
Sentient

Any other recommendations are trash. Don't bother.


----------



## shanks_ (Nov 24, 2020)

Death Stranding


----------



## Zense (Nov 24, 2020)

Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga 3DS


Spoiler: img













This is perfect if you get bored by Persona since M&L's combat is very engaging, the game has no anime girls and you can fast forward through all cutscenes. The gba game is good too, but lots of QoL improvements were added to the 3DS remake.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 24, 2020)

Fatal Frame/Project Zero 1-5.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 24, 2020)

Zense said:


> Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga 3DS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: img
> ...


Just finished this
Can confirm it is one of the best games I have ever played


----------



## Physix (Nov 24, 2020)

Multi Theft Auto San Andreas


----------



## Mythical (Nov 24, 2020)

Persona 1 and 2 (noone ever plays them in order :/)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2020)

The arcade was definitely the best way to play it.


----------



## pinbi7 (Nov 26, 2020)

NUTS & MILK


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 8, 2020)

Binding of issac:rebirth


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 8, 2020)

PLAY THE WORLD ENDS WITH YOU!

If you already did then I could recommend killer7 I guess.

You can also try ghost trick: phantom detective.

Or steins;gate (original version) dunno.


----------



## delilah23 (Feb 10, 2021)

If you're into survival horror Evil Within 2 is a good one  It's got great visuals and is also quite challenging which I personally like. Couldn't enjoy an easy one...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2021)

delilah23 said:


> If you're into survival horror Evil Within 2 is a good one  It's got great visuals and is also quite challenging which I personally like. Couldn't enjoy an easy one...


Already watched it. I watched it when I was like 8 or smth XD


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 10, 2021)

smt nocturne

crash twinsanity


----------



## JoeyStyles (Feb 15, 2021)

Stellaris is a great strategy that I really liked. I think it would be interesting for you to destroy the entire civilizations, haha.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 15, 2021)

Have you tried hide and seek?


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 15, 2021)

what i recommend is more a mod : GTA Underground (GTA SA Mod) but you need a pc


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 15, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> I don't care what console or game, just recommend me one


Undertale.


----------



## TopKekMaster (Feb 15, 2021)

Please try Danganronpa


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 15, 2021)

"Truth or Dare" a good one...


----------



## SaberLilly (Feb 15, 2021)

Crosscode


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2021)

TopKekMaster said:


> Please try Danganronpa


_h o p e_


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 15, 2021)

Metro ReDux (Two games on one DISC) and part 3 is Metro Exodus. Great horror games!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Binding of issac:rebirth


Getting Afterbirth soon
And maybe one day Afterbirth +


----------



## rimoJO (Feb 16, 2021)

minecraft (a survival/sandbox for platforms ranging from any latest-gen console to the ps vita or the wii u), or any kirby game (a platformer series for almost every nintendo console)
those are some of my favorites


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 16, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> I don't care what console or game, just recommend me one


ET the video game, highly rated


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> ET the video game, highly rated


_n o_


----------



## Magsor (Feb 16, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> _n o_


https://www.retrogames.cz/play_083-Atari2600.php?language=EN

Haha seriously I have to recommend this one an idle game but man me and my girl we plug in each our gaming keyboards and go at it like theres is no tomorrow an idle game never made me sweat like this....
https://store.steampowered.com/app/977400/Cell_to_Singularity__Evolution_Never_Ends/


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> minecraft (a survival/sandbox for platforms ranging from any latest-gen console to the ps vita or the wii u), or any kirby game (a platformer series for almost every nintendo console)
> those are some of my favorites


Who doesn't know Minecraft?
And I'm a big fan of mister Kirbo


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 16, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> _n o_


y e s


----------



## TopKekMaster (Feb 16, 2021)

Have you ever tried Spelunky? I literally cannot stop playing Spelunky 2.

Also, if you like fighting games, maybe try Tekken 7. It's a blast to play online, though, like most fighting games, it takes some effort to git gud.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Feb 16, 2021)

Snoopy on Comodore 64


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> PLAY THE WORLD ENDS WITH YOU!
> 
> If you already did then I could recommend killer7 I guess.
> 
> ...


Btw I got stuck on Ghost Trick some time ago


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2021)

guisadop said:


> Summer Memories.


Tested, 0/10 stars, too much ara ara, but Rio was ok-


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 1, 2021)

Donkey Kong Country Returns


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2021)

Sorry I returned the game-


----------



## Megaman885 (Mar 12, 2021)

Yakuza 0 , all you need is that.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 12, 2021)

Metro 2033 (by the Way free on Steam until March 15th).


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2021)

CrySmile said:


> The best game of all time is League of Legends. It is both MOBA and Action and RPG. I do not accept any objections to this)) What is there to discuss? I am a grown man, I value my time, but I spend a lot of time on this game. I even singled out a separate item of expenditure in the family budget and called it buy lol smurf. Because I'm so passionate that one account at one level is not enough for me.


no


----------



## smallissue (Mar 12, 2021)

CrySmile said:


> The best game of all time is League of Legends. It is both MOBA and Action and RPG. I do not accept any objections to this)) What is there to discuss? I am a grown man, I value my time, but I spend a lot of time on this game. I even singled out a separate item of expenditure in the family budget and called it buy lol smurf. Because I'm so passionate that one account at one level is not enough for me.


can smell his questionable shower schedule over the internet


----------



## Xzi (Mar 12, 2021)

Play Valheim, it's very good.


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 12, 2021)

my fav Game is still GTA 5 (Story Mode with Mods)...fck GTA Online


----------



## Spandaman (Mar 12, 2021)

Alex the kid (miracle world)

Damn the hours I spent


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> <----------    The whole Series.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I should not have remove the Resident Evil Avatar Picture....Hehehe...
> ...


Oh thanks, I was wondering what game where you referring to XD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Oh thanks, I was wondering what game where you referring to XD


With the Actual Picture it is now working again.


----------



## wownmnpare (Mar 19, 2021)

Pinball


----------



## MockyLock (Mar 19, 2021)

Both Little Nightmares


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 24, 2021)

LET'S PLAY RAID: SHADOW LEGENDS! START NOW FOR FREE!

In all seriousness, the Yakuza games. Start with 0, play both Kiwamis (they're remakes of the PS2 games), the remasters, 6, and then Like A Dragon!


----------



## -Kaonashi- (Mar 28, 2021)

Monster Hunter World/Iceborne or Rise


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2021)

RDO/GTAO with me.
Or Okami.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Apr 7, 2021)

The tales of series, like xillia


----------



## korbinian (Apr 7, 2021)

Tennis Masters Series 2003 on GBA.


----------



## Moffle (Apr 22, 2021)

Summon Night: Swordcraft Story 2 (You don't need to play the first one).


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 5, 2021)

Moffle said:


> Summon Night: Swordcraft Story 2 (You don't need to play the first one).


Don't need to play the first one? yo k


----------

